# Traveling girl named Ash?



## ScumRag (Oct 18, 2017)

I met her on the Sprinter in Escondido, CA about a year ago (I know this is a bit late) but she was in need of MediCal attention so I directed her to the best place... (There's more to the story but I'm leaving it at that)

Said she had been separated from her bf & dog in LA when this hippy couple offered to give her a ride to skid row... But somehow ended up in North San Diego county; minus her donation of gas money + all her stuff, which the hippy couple drove off with while she was in the bathroom. (How sh!tty- no pun)

Anyway if anyone knows this girl? It would be great to hear if she is ok. 

Ash is about 5'5" dark hair brown eyes...

This could come off as lame cuz I totally blanked on using this site as a means to find her; but still- the concern is there.

Thanks.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 18, 2017)

good luck, vague description. but hope you find her or hear she's okay.


----------



## ScumRag (Oct 18, 2017)

Ya i know.. Just better hope than not at all


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 10, 2017)

Is her boyfriend short with red curly hair ? Her feather tattooed on right side under eye ?


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 10, 2017)

Can't say 4sho on the bf but I do remember a face tattoo- a couple think.

You got word on her? She admired my arm work...


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 12, 2017)

TanBlanket said:


> Can't say 4sho on the bf but I do remember a face tattoo- a couple think.
> 
> You got word on her? She admired my arm work...


Last time i seen em was in August on the hop out in Cheyenne . Me her and my female road dog at time was fucked up for days . I know she's doing good if thats what your asking she was pretty sun burnt LT I saw her . Her dogs were sick so we all flew signs rounded up $500 bones to get her fixed up . 
Hope this helps she's not a member here ...I know she's not going home said something about biz with the law .


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 13, 2017)

Makes sense. TY for the update


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 14, 2017)

TanBlanket said:


> Makes sense. TY for the update


Your welcome that's what we are here for the FAM ....some just think it's cool this is how we live and die by the sword


----------

